

AMD enters mobile market (Windows 8 tablet) with newly announced Z-60 APU - jimdohg
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/amd_targeting_windows_8_tablet_market_new_z-60_apu

======
fanze100
I think AMD APUs are better suited for the tablet market than Clover Tail.

